# Waiting



## mombg20062009 (May 4, 2013)

HI! I am new to these boards. I was diagnosed on April 1st with papillary cancer of the thyroid. I chose to wait one month to consult with the only board certified endocrine surgeon in Indiana. What I'm concerned about is that I have been waiting over a week to schedule a biopsy of an enlarged lymph node that she found during the consultation. The office assistant keeps telling me that the doctor hasn't dictated the orders yet. Is this a red flag? I'm second guessing my choice. Any thoughts? I'm wondering if its common to have to wait so long for scheduling procedures etc. Waiting has been the hardest part so far of this diagnosis. I have so many summer plans to make and I just keep waiting  Thank you so much in advance for your thoughts and comments.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome!

I think some specialists have crazy schedules and it can take some time. It's hard to wait and I certainly don't think waiting over a week for a FNA to be scheduled is normal...my endo was going to set me up for my FNA and had it scheduled before the end of my appointment for two days later. My husband is frequently a week or more behind on dictation.

If you like this doctor and trust her, you might just have to play the game and wait. But if you have other concerns with her and/or about her practice, you might want to look for another doctor.

Regardless of our different experiences with doctors, I think you'll find that almost all of us felt waiting was the worst of this whole experience. Hang in there!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mombg20062009 said:


> HI! I am new to these boards. I was diagnosed on April 1st with papillary cancer of the thyroid. I chose to wait one month to consult with the only board certified endocrine surgeon in Indiana. What I'm concerned about is that I have been waiting over a week to schedule a biopsy of an enlarged lymph node that she found during the consultation. The office assistant keeps telling me that the doctor hasn't dictated the orders yet. Is this a red flag? I'm second guessing my choice. Any thoughts? I'm wondering if its common to have to wait so long for scheduling procedures etc. Waiting has been the hardest part so far of this diagnosis. I have so many summer plans to make and I just keep waiting  Thank you so much in advance for your thoughts and comments.












This is a long wait to not even be close to getting an appt.. I hate this for you. Do you have an ENT in your area? They can do this also.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

ENT's are a good choice too. I was pleasantly surprised to find out the one I had was written up in US News & World Report as one of the top 20 in the nation, and this was after!

Waiting is tough and if it is really not necessary, why go through the stress...JMHO.


----------



## mombg20062009 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks so much. Thankfully, the office called today and scheduled the FNA for this Thursday and went ahead and scheduled the surgery for May 23rd. I feel much better. Now I can plan, plan, plan


----------



## mombg20062009 (May 4, 2013)

I had my TT six days ago to remove a cancerous nodule. I wanted to update everyone with my experience because I know that I scoured the boards wanting to read anything I could about the surgery. I arrived at the hospital about 2 hours before the surgery. I met with the anesthesiologist and explained that I was prone to motion sickness. She gave me a patch to put behind my ear. It was wonderful. I had no nausea immediately after surgery. My surgery lasted about 3 hours. I was in the recovery room an hour. When I got to my hospital room, I was able to easily walk to the restroom etc. My throat was sore and it hurt to cough. I did not have my full voice for about 48 hours. I used pain medication for about 48 hours but it was never too bad (I gave it a 2/3 out of 10). I left the hospital within 24 hours. I left the hospital with 137mcg of levothyroxin.

I did have one question for those of you have had the surgery. 5 and 6 days out from surgery, I have started to become dizzy/nauseated. It's worse in the morning, so I'm wondering if its from the thyroid medication or the surgery?? If it continues, I'll call the doctor, but I was wondering if anyone else had this post surgery?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you are doing so well and the surgery wasn't bad. 

I did not have similar symptoms, but I will say that the surgery kind of throws your body off for a few weeks. Definitely call the doctor to be sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if its just your hormones going wacky.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mombg20062009 said:


> I had my TT six days ago to remove a cancerous nodule. I wanted to update everyone with my experience because I know that I scoured the boards wanting to read anything I could about the surgery. I arrived at the hospital about 2 hours before the surgery. I met with the anesthesiologist and explained that I was prone to motion sickness. She gave me a patch to put behind my ear. It was wonderful. I had no nausea immediately after surgery. My surgery lasted about 3 hours. I was in the recovery room an hour. When I got to my hospital room, I was able to easily walk to the restroom etc. My throat was sore and it hurt to cough. I did not have my full voice for about 48 hours. I used pain medication for about 48 hours but it was never too bad (I gave it a 2/3 out of 10). I left the hospital within 24 hours. I left the hospital with 137mcg of levothyroxin.
> 
> I did have one question for those of you have had the surgery. 5 and 6 days out from surgery, I have started to become dizzy/nauseated. It's worse in the morning, so I'm wondering if its from the thyroid medication or the surgery?? If it continues, I'll call the doctor, but I was wondering if anyone else had this post surgery?


I am so glad the surgery is behind you and I am sure that some of those who had surgery will respond to your questions.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad to hear you experience. Thanks for sharing 

Also glad to see that you left the hospital with synthroid. I was wondering how quickly you can get started on that the other day 

I am having TT on Tuesday.

Edit to add: Did you have any lymph nodes removed? How big was nodule? Do you know if you need RAI?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Mombg, I had bouts of nauseau and just plain old gagging. Not sure what it was from, but it's slowed down a lot. Now I get a bout of it every couple of days. I couldn't even put my upper denture in my mouth because all I would do was gag lol. How are you feeling otherwise? Do you still have a fast pulse? I think mine has finally gone down, I haven't noticed it as much lately.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

Thank you for letting us know how your surgery went. I am scheduled for a TT on July 2nd, so I can't comment on the nausea. I hope it goes away quickly.


----------

